# Nguni Cows in a rural kraal (enclosure) in Africa



## melrose (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Hunter58 (Dec 5, 2014)

Interesting looking cows.  I like the patterns on them.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 5, 2014)

Hunter58 said:


> Interesting looking cows.  I like the patterns on them.


+1. I definitely like the cow's coloration.


----------

